# Is i ok for me to sing/whistle to my baby 'tiel?



## Kuu (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't want to scare it or anything :/


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

the baby will probably love it!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, this is a wonderful thing to do with your baby bird!


----------



## Kuu (Jul 15, 2010)

Okay then, I'll give it a shot =D

Question: if I sing the same song over and over to him, now that he's a baby, will he have learnt it by the time he's older and able to sing himself? 'Cause that would be pretty awesome ^^


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

you can find videos on youtube (for example) of birds who can sings various songs, and I am sure it is from their owners singing it over and over again  That would be sooo cool if you could teach yours to sing like that. I read somewhere that they will tend to learn to sing songs or talk if it is only 1 bird. I have 4, and the most I get is wolf whistling! Good luck.


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

We taught Elvis to sing the "da da da da-da-da CHARGE!" whistle in a couple of weeks just by only returning his calls with that whistle. He wasn't very good at it after the two weeks, but after a month he's mastered it. I would assume by whistling the same tunes at a young age, that the baby would totally pick it up faster 

Just make sure it's a whistle you want to hear A LOT!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

They have videos on how to train your bird to talk. Stymie, my first tiel would say 'thank you' when I gave him his food and water, because I'd say it every time I'd give it to him. He'd also call "nummy, num, num, num-num!" when I fed the cats, because that's what I would yell to the cats when it was time to eat. He also knew the X-Files song and the Simpson's. He love the Married with Children theme song. All from the TV. Maybe if you had a CD of a song you'd want them to learn and had it on a repeat track he'd learn it quickly.


----------

